

Freedom is something to use or lose - mapleoin
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jan/20/freedom-use-lose-antisocial-behaviour-bill

======
angersock
An interesting line from the article:

 _Does extreme comfort deaden the will to be free_

And so, with progress on things like VR and social networks and data mining,
what can we do as developers to help encourage the will to be free--knowing
that the box is already opened?

